# Young Trainers



## Fred Hassen (Mar 23, 2010)

I think it is great that trainers are getting into it younger and younger now a days, and loving to train dogs. This is a video that shows some of Mackenzie Aeberli from our Sit Means Sit location in Colorado Springs. 
Mackenzie is only 14 years old!! Her mother 'Cindy' is also in this video and Cindy was a nurse 2 years ago. Do any of you know any really young trainers that you love to watch?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seZEZ2rWKwQ


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I'd like to watch Anna Kasho's heeling video but it wont play for me.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

There is an 11 year old competing in Sch in FL......LOVE to watch that girl. She is going to be teaching us how to train in a couple years. I will see if I can get permission to post her videos here.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Fred Hassen said:


> I think it is great that trainers are getting into it younger and younger now a days, and loving to train dogs. This is a video that shows some of Mackenzie Aeberli from our Sit Means Sit location in Colorado Springs.
> Mackenzie is only 14 years old!! Her mother 'Cindy' is also in this video and Cindy was a nurse 2 years ago. Do any of you know any really young trainers that you love to watch?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seZEZ2rWKwQ



Fred,

Where is the Malinois from and will Mackenzie be doing any sport work? We have a Mondio Ring group that meets 3x a week if either Mackenzie or her Mom are interested


----------



## Fred Hassen (Mar 23, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Fred,
> 
> Where is the Malinois from and will Mackenzie be doing any sport work? We have a Mondio Ring group that meets 3x a week if either Mackenzie or her Mom are interested


Give them a call Thomas, their number is on our site. If nothing else, they will certainly chat with you, and they always are looking for a reason to bring their dogs out. It would be great for them to bring their dogs to a session so you could take a look. I'm sure they would like to see what your dogs can do as well. Very, very, very nice people. Please do that.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Theres a daughter of my biggest equipment purchaser that has a daughter in tenth grade that has been attending schutzhund since a little girl and now gos to club.

Laying all jokes aside I hope my son continues to show all the interest that he is showing now as little he is. He loves to make me put on youtube videos of dogs doing bitework and screams " get em police doggy bite the bad man ". Its hysterical to watch him in fun of the computer. Although he thinks all dogs doing bitework are police dogs LOL. But he always wants to be in the middle of us training and wants to be more hands on but still to little as well as helping at home we let him do what he can but like I said still young. Hes a good kid and loves his dutchies and malis.

Thats how I started as a young boy so hopely how it got drilled in my head it will get drilled in his.:-D


----------



## Fred Hassen (Mar 23, 2010)

Harry Keely said:


> Theres a daughter of my biggest equipment purchaser that has a daughter in tenth grade that has been attending schutzhund since a little girl and now gos to club.
> 
> Laying all jokes aside I hope my son continues to show all the interest that he is showing now as little he is. He loves to make me put on youtube videos of dogs doing bitework and screams " get em police doggy bite the bad man ". Its hysterical to watch him in fun of the computer. Although he thinks all dogs doing bitework are police dogs LOL. But he always wants to be in the middle of us training and wants to be more hands on but still to little as well as helping at home we let him do what he can but like I said still young. Hes a good kid and loves his dutchies and malis.
> 
> Thats how I started as a young boy so hopely how it got drilled in my head it will get drilled in his.:-D


Good story.......none of us 'started' as professionals, and you have to learn to be the 'trainer' of your dog no matter what level you are on. Your trainer gets you in the right direction and helps etc, but you the person has to evolve to wherever he wants to be.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Fred Hassen said:


> Good story.......none of us 'started' as professionals, and you have to learn to be the 'trainer' of your dog no matter what level you are on. Your trainer gets you in the right direction and helps etc, but you the person has to evolve to wherever he wants to be.


Thats very true, I can only hope that he continues to be how hes being now. I'm not one of these parents though to force shit down my sons mouth or fill his head with bullshit. I want him to be who he wants to be. But if he chooses dog crap than I will be very happy to say the least. Thats to say if I am not retired by then, which I'm shooting hard for LOL.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Marina started training with us when she was 16 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAr1Lo2b7cw&playnext_from=TL&videos=1oBUQJtEQPE


----------



## Fred Hassen (Mar 23, 2010)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Marina started training with us when she was 16 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAr1Lo2b7cw&playnext_from=TL&videos=1oBUQJtEQPE


That's friggin' awesome Mike! How old is she now?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Fred Hassen said:


> That's friggin' awesome Mike! How old is she now?


Maybe 26?


----------



## Fred Hassen (Mar 23, 2010)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Maybe 26?


Awesome! I hope our 14 year old is that good when she's 26! Hell, that's one of the best videos I've seen at any age. Very, itsy, bitsy, tiny window for it to get much better than that.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

That was a 25th place? :-o


----------



## Ron Davidson (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah that is one of the best attention heels I've seen.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I'm sayin'....tough crowd that day:-s


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> I'm sayin'....tough crowd that day:-s


Howard,

Unfortunately there are 3 parts to a Schutzhund trial.
A 97 in Obedience and a 97 in Protection are really hurt by a 79 in tracking :-(


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> That was a 25th place? :-o


I don't remember her place I don't think it was 25th I know she had the highest combined stadium scores but tracking went to shit.


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Marina started training with us when she was 16 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAr1Lo2b7cw&playnext_from=TL&videos=1oBUQJtEQPE


They make a great team! Such focus!!!!!! =D>


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Marina started training with us when she was 16 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAr1Lo2b7cw&playnext_from=TL&videos=1oBUQJtEQPE


Wow, good show! The protection was just as good! That team is in tune! How did she do in tracking, overall? =D>

Nevermind, should have read the rest of the thread. Shame about tracking though.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Who cares about the scores, the important thing is shes working her dog and having fun. No time for tears and politics, just good times with your dogs.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

I think alot of people have forgotten the importance of working a dog, to many politics, finances, clicks going around. What happen to enjoying time with your dog and the simple fact of working your dog being the most important thing. Giving yourself and your dog a outlet is the most important and that takes first place and everything else is B.S. :-({|=


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Apparently I do. ](*,)
If your where a competitor mostly likely so would you.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Edward Egan said:


> Apparently I do. ](*,)
> If your where a competitor mostly likely so would you.


The point I was trying to make is people are looking at the girls scores, what I am trying to say how about look at the fact this girl is very well of with her dog and its great that she took it that serious at 16 to go after what she wanted. Most kids her age are doing other crap, shes working a dog, cheers.=D>


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

With a performance like that, I was really hoping she scored very high in trial, a reward for the devotion and talent she obviously has.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Edward Egan said:


> With a performance like that, I was really hoping she scored very high in trial, a reward for the devotion and talent she obviously has.


Agreed, when put like that


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Maybe 26?


She single?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Edward Egan said:


> With a performance like that, I was really hoping she scored very high in trial, a reward for the devotion and talent she obviously has.


Espicialy when it cost out of pocket to compete this level 5 to 7 large from the time she parks her car at the airport and returns.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm secretly hoping my son will be interested in dog training. 2 days ago, he started showing some interest. He was eating a snack and decided to enfore the rule that the dogs stay on the living room carpet while we eat.

We caught this on video. He gets points for consistency... not for anything else though. =D> ](*,)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TzSeZT5h5w8


----------



## Rochele Smit (Feb 3, 2010)

I started when I was 17, didn't title any dogs till I was 20 though... 
I remember back in MI in our protection club there was a 12 or 13yr old girl with her GSD, the dog probably outweighed her by two, but she did great. Always nice to see younger people interested in working their dogs.


----------

